# Server 2008 no internet access



## Jimmyjamz (May 30, 2012)

Hello,
I am trying to set up my first virtual network lab, to practise my college work in my spare time, I'm using VMware workstation 8. I'm fairly new to networking so bare with me. I am running Server 2008 R2 (in vmware) and keep losing internet access when I use static addresses. 
Is there any configuration I need to do after using static addresses or would I need to change any settings in VMware? (I am using the NAT network adapter). 
The network icon in the system tray has a yellow exclamtion mark and when I run a network diagnostic I get the message "dns server not responding and sometimes I get something along the lines of "DCHP server isnt set up correct" but i dont want to use DCHP as I'm setting up a domain.


This is how I'v done the static address
Ip address: 192.168.5.10
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.5.1
DNS: 192.168.5.1

I have searched everywhere, so im guessing it's something simple! 

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The VM server will need access to the internet through NAT in the VMWare software


----------



## Jimmyjamz (May 30, 2012)

I have access to the internet before I change the ip address from dynamic to static.


----------



## IBM (Nov 13, 2000)

Have you investigated DNS?
Try going to google using its IP address.
Or pinging one of their DNS servers. 8.8.8.8 to verify loss of internet.


----------

